# Made in USA: Trad Clothing and Accoutrements



## Cardinals5

Part of the trad ethos is, or should be, to favor American-made clothing. We favor American made clothing not because it's inherently better, but because we prefer our clothing to be made the same way as it used to be (or at least the way we remember it) - if we can patronize American companies and workers so much the better. With that in mind, I've begun compiling an incomplete list of American manufacturers that still make clothing and other accoutrements pertinent to gentlemen such as ourselves. 

Since I've undoubtedly missed many firms, *please add to the list additional manufacturers, small businesses**, and private individuals making quality products in the USA.* If you can also offer reviews of lesser-known American-made products that would be welcome as well.

I would hope this thread doesn't devolve into complaints about foreign-made products (we have plenty of those threads), but simply celebrates those manufacturers that continue to offer time-honored, American-made products.

Comment on the list: There are hundreds of American manufacturers of various articles of clothing, but I have tried to limit the list to those offering products the trad would favor. I have also included some companies whose manufacturing is split (some in the US, some overseas) and tried to stick with those who primarily manufacture domestically.

*Belts and Other Leather Articles*
Colonial Littleton (https://www.colonellittleton.com/)
Corter Leather (vachetta leather belt)(https://corterleather.bigcartel.com/product/regular-belt)
Edgar Leather (https://www.edgarleather.com/)
J. W. Hulme (https://www.jwhulmeco.com/)
Leatherman Ltd (https://leathermanltd.com/)
Moonshine (for collegiate d-ring and web belts) (https://www.moonshineusa.com/)
Narragansett Leathers (https://www.narragansettleathers.com/)
Preston Ribbons (https://prestonribbons.com/) 
Sole Survivor Leather (), particularly the Bison belt
Tanner Goods (utility bifold and belts) (https://www.tannergoods.com/)
Wiley Belts (https://wileybelts.com/)
Zep-Pro (https://www.zeppro.com/)

*Shoes*
Alden (https://www.aldenshop.com/)
Allen Edmonds (https://www.allenedmonds.com/)
Johnston & Murphy - Aristocraft line/Custom Select line (https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/)
SAS - San Antonio Shoes (https://www.sasshoes.com/index.php)

*Moccasins*
Arrow (https://www.arrowmoc.com/)
Quoddy (https://www.quoddy.com/)
Russell Moccasin Co. ()
Town View Leather (https://www.townviewleather.com/)
Yuketen ()

*Sport Coats, Suiting, Shirts*
Anderson Little (https://www.andersonlittle.com/)
Brooks Brothers - some suits, ties, and shirts (www.brooksbrothers.com/)
H. Oritsky (owned by Hartmarx, don't think the label still exists) (https://www.horitskyco.com/)
Hamilton Custom Shirtmaker - their 1883 RTW line (https://hamilton1883.com/)
Hardwick (https://www.menssuitseparates.com/index.html)
Hartmarx/Hart Schaffner Marx ()
Hickey Freeman (https://www.hickeyfreeman.com/)
Individualized Apparel Group () 
1. English-American (https://www.englishamericanco.com/)
2. H. Freeman (https://www.hfreemanco.com/)
3. Oxxford (https://www.oxxfordclothes.com/)
4. Gitman Bros. (https://www.gitman.com/)
5. Corbin (some made in USA, some in Chile)(https://www.corbintrousers.com/)
5a. Asher-Winer (owned by Corbin?) (many made in USA) (apparently no independent website address)
J. Press (some made in USA) (https://www.jpressonline.com/)
Joseph Abboud (https://www.josephabboud.com/)
Judson Wade (no apparent web presence) - the "company" represents a collaborative effort on the part of independent retailers to modify existing designs and then rebrand them. Seems mostly USA-based manufacturing.
Kenneth Gordon (https://www.kennethgordonco.com/default.asp)
Martin Greenfield (https://www.greenfieldclothiers.com/)
Mercer & Sons (https://www.mercerandsons.com/)
Nick Hilton (some, I think, made in USA)()
Skip Gambert & Associates (https://www.skipgambert.com/sga/index.html)
Southwick (owned by BB) (https://www.southwickclothing.com/cgi-local/content.cgi)
Todd Shelton (https://toddshelton.com/)
Winston Tailors (no unique web address, 11 East 44th Street, NY - see Chipp2 in neckwear)


*Sportswear, Casual Clothing*
Columbiaknit (https://www.usa-wear.com/)
Diamond Gusset Jeans (https://gussetclothing.com/)
Pointer Brand (https://www.pointerbrand.com/)
Reyns (https://www.reyns.com/)

*Trousers*
Berle, including Charleston Khakis (https://www.berle.com/index.php) (most are made in USA, but not all)
Bills Khakis (https://www.billskhakis.com/)
Hertling (no apparent web presence) - seems they're distinguished by an 8th belt loop on the waistband.

*Woolens and Coats*
Bemidji Woolen Mills (https://www.bemidjiwoolenmills.com/)
Filson (https://www.filson.com/)
Johnson Woolen Mills ()
Pendleton (https://www.pendleton-usa.com/) (fabric woven in USA, clothing assembled in Mexico)
Schott (www.schottnyc.com/)
Sterlingwear of Boston (https://www.sterlingwear.com/cart/)
Stormy Kromer (https://www.stormykromer.com/)
Woolrich Woolen Mills (https://www.woolrichwoolenmills.com/)

*Hosiery*
Cabot Hosiery Mills/Cabot & Sons/Darn Tough (https://www.darntough.com/index.html)
Crescent Hosiery (https://www.crescenthosiery.com/)
Fox River Mills (red heel socks/sock monkeys) (https://www.foxsox.com/)
Smartwool Socks (some are made in USA) (https://www.smartwool.com/)
Wigwam (some in USA) (https://www.wigwam.com/)

*Neckwear and Pocket Squares*
Alexander Olch (https://www.olch.com/)
Beau Ties Ltd (https://www.beautiesltd.com/)
Bow Tie Club (https://www.bowtieclub.com/)
Carrot and Gibbs (https://www.greatbows.com/)
Chipp2 (https://www.chipp2.com/)
Cordial Churchman (https://thecordialchurchman.bigcartel.com/)
David Hart & Co. (https://www.davidhartnyc.com/)
Kent Wang (https://www.kentwang.com/)
Lee Allison (www.leeallison.com/) 
Maine Bows (https://www.mainebows.com/)
Mountain and Sackett (https://www.mountainandsackett.com/)
R Hanauer (https://www.bowties.com/)
Robert Talbott (https://www.roberttalbott.com/)
Sam Hober (https://www.samhober.com/)*
Vineyard Vines (https://www.vineyardvines.com/)

*Accessories*
AO Eyewear (https://www.aoeyewear.com/)
Bailey Hats (https://www.baileyhats.com)
Geier Glove (www.geierglove.com) - a bit rustic, but some good models.
Grosgrain ribbon watch straps (through O'Connells)(https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/watchbands.php)**
Pajamas, boxers, t-shirts (through O'Connells)(https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/sleepwear_underwear.php)
Shuron (eyewear) ()
Stetson Hats (https://www.stetsonhat.com/)
Trafalgar (some braces made in USA) (https://www.trafalgarstore.com/)
Vintager Straps (handmade leather watch straps) (https://www.vintagerstraps.com/)

*Swimwear*
Birdwell Beach Britches (https://www.birdwellbeachbritches.com/)

*Luggage, Briefcases, Leather Cases*
Custom Hide (https://www.customhide.com/)
Duluth Pack (https://duluthpack.com/)
Filson (www.filson.com)
Gfeller Casemakers (https://www.gfellercasemakers.com/)
Ghurka (some in US)(https://www.ghurka.com/)
Port Canvas (https://www.portcanvas.com/)
Red Oxx (https://www.redoxx.com/)
Tom Bihn (https://www.tombihn.com/)

*Work Boots*
Carolina Footwear (www.carolinashoe.com/)
Chippewa Boots (https://www.chippewaboots.com/)
Danner (https://www.danner.com/) 
Gokey through Orvis ()
Justin Boots (https://www.justinboots.com/)
Red Wing (only a small number made in USA, but they're the trad ones) (https://www.redwingshoes.com/)
Wolverine Boots and Shoes (a few, but especially the 1,000 Mile Boot) (https://www.wolverine.com/US/Main.aspx)
White's Boots (https://www.whitesboots.com/)

*LL Bean -* Bean Boots/Maine Hunting Shoe (https://www.llbean.com/)

* Honorable mention
** I am unable to determine the manufacturer.


----------



## Coleman

Brilliant, Cards. Truly sticky worthy! :aportnoy:


----------



## AldenPyle

Hertling (makes the dress trousers for Press) Not sure about website
Columbia Knits Rugby Shirts https://www.usa-wear.com/factorystore.html


----------



## CMDC

Nice list. Back in the dead of winter I was coveting a shirt or jacket from Bemidji Woolen Mills.

https://www.bemidjiwoolenmills.com/


----------



## bd79cc

Great list. Not only does it include all the usual suspects, but it's well-organized and easy to use.

Thanks for the time and effort, Cardinals5!


----------



## Patrick06790

Mercer shirts - www.mercerandsons.com

Kent Wang pocket squares and cufflinks - www.kentwang.com

And I think the Hobers in Thailand should get an honorable mention as David is a Yank - www.samhober.com

Maine Bows (bow ties) - www.mainebows.com

Bow Tie Club - As far as I know these are made in or around Baltimore - www.bowtieclub.com


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Well done Cardinal. It breaks my heart that so much of Filson's goods are now Chinese made.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks Cardinal, great thread, useful list.


----------



## Cardinals5

127.72 MHz said:


> Well done Cardinal. It breaks my heart that so much of Filson's goods are now Chinese made.


I debated myself on Filson, but they seem to have enough American-made offerings to include them. Orvis didn't even get consideration 

Thanks everyone else for the additional suggestions. I'll add them to the list right now. Anything suggested within the next 24 hours (my limit for editing the original post) will be added.


----------



## TradMichael

Chipp 2 / Winston Tailors neckties, scarves, MTM clothing (https://chipp2.com/)

O'Connells just about everything (https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/)
(They are very serious on this principle and won't even _stock_ clothing that isn't Made in USA, with the usual exceptions of Canada, Great Britain, Austrian Geigers and it seems little else)

Vineyard Vines ties and belts (https://www.vineyardvines.com/)

Finally I've been meaning to see for myself whether Judson Wade qualifies---they are, I think, co-op owned by a number of American men's clothiers. Saw some of their sport shirts that looked pretty sweet but I don't know if they're fashion forward overall or not. ()


----------



## Cardinals5

TradMichael said:


> Chipp 2 / Winston Tailors neckties, scarves, MTM clothing (https://chipp2.com/)


Oof, how could I forget Winston Tailors ic12337:


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I think it came up on threads a while ago that MacCluer shirts are no longer made in the USA.

If you read the "About Us" section of their website, they tout themselves as "American based" and refer to various unspecified "factories" that make their shirts, which are giveaways that they're producing offshore.

https://www.famcorporate.com/aboutMain.php

You will also search the site in vain for the company's US physical address. If they had a US factory still running, they'd almost certainly tout that on their site.


----------



## Acacian

Cabot Hosiery Mills, the company that makes "Darn Tough" socks, also sells under the brand Cabot & Sons, so look out for those as well. Here's a pretty good article on them:
https://www.vermontguides.com/2006/11-nov/cobot_mills.html


----------



## TradMichael

Cardinals5 said:


> Oof, how could I forget Winston Tailors ic12337:


And O'Connells 

Seriously, great list...


----------



## Cardinals5

TradMichael said:


> O'Connells just about everything (https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/)
> (They are very serious on this principle and won't even _stock_ clothing that isn't Made in USA, with the usual exceptions of Canada, Great Britain, Austrian Geigers and it seems little else)
> 
> Finally I've been meaning to see for myself whether Judson Wade qualifies---they are, I think, co-op owned by a number of American men's clothiers. Saw some of their sport shirts that looked pretty sweet but I don't know if they're fashion forward overall or not. (


I'll add Justin Wade because several news reports I just read indicate that the majority of their clothing is made in US factories. If someone knows differently, please let me know.

I left out O'Connells, and should probably remove J. Press, because they don't manufacture their own clothing, but are a retail outlet. There's already a list of trad retailers in the Hall of Fame Threads sticky.

I was also torn about custom shirtmakers, but I think Alex already put together an excellent list over on the Fashion Forum.


----------



## TradMichael

PJC in NoVa said:


> I think it came up on threads a while ago that MacCluer shirts are no longer made in the USA.


Made in India, at least as of about 3 years ago.

I've always liked Pendleton but the other day I saw one of their new wools tagged "Made in Mexico," so you have to watch out.

Also Johnson Woolen Mills (https://www.johnsonwoolenmills.com)
Haven't tried them but their Jac shirts, Adirondack pants etc might be a good substitute for Woolrich stuff. (https://www.stillmadeinusa.com/blog/2005/11/woolrich-inc-then-and-now.html)

Another thought ... how about particular _products_ of strong trad interest that are made in USA although their manufacturer now strikes out overall? Last time I bought a pair of Converse sneakers (ok, it was a while ago), it seemed like a lot was made in USA. But now not even the Jack Purcells are made here (nor do they even really look like Jack Purcells). But LL Bean still makes the Bean Boot here in Maine.


----------



## eagle2250

Magnificent effort and a great thread is the result! Thank-you, Cardinals5.


----------



## dwebber18

Don't forget Redwing and some other big name shoe/boot makers


----------



## TradMichael

Cardinals5 said:


> I left out O'Connells, and should probably remove J. Press, because they don't manufacture their own clothing, but are a retail outlet. There's already a list of trad retailers in the Hall of Fame Threads sticky.


You've just made me realize that I don't know who has manufactured a number of my jackets. 

Andover Shop suits, cashmere patch coats, trousers (https://theandovershop.com/)

Reyn Spooner aloha shirts, jackets (https://www.reyns.com/)

Southern Proper ties, bowties & belts (https://www.southernproper.com/)
Undoubtedly more in this blast from the past: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56360


----------



## swb120

To the extent that their 1818 and Golden Fleece suits and OCBD shirts are made in the US, I would include Brooks Brothers.


----------



## TradMichael

swb120 said:


> To the extent that their 1818 and Golden Fleece suits and OCBD shirts are made in the US, I would include Brooks Brothers.


Does Southwick make their 1818 & Golden Fleece suits? I was peeved a few months ago after ordering some undershirts from them, labeled Made in USA, only to have them arrive as coming from Cambodia or somewhere. I called in and they did offer a refund (and seemed to suggest that this was an issue for a lot of people). The new catalog will list them as "Imported." (AFAIK, undergarments in general are an Overseas Thing now.)


----------



## Cardinals5

dwebber18 said:


> Don't forget Redwing and some other big name shoe/boot makers


I didn't forget Redwing, White's Boots, Chippewa, or Wolverine, but wasn't sure whether there was broad enough appeal among trads to include them. What says the general consensus?


----------



## Taliesin

Good list. I suggest adding:

1. Martin Greenfield. They make the Golden Fleece suits for BB, as well as suits for other stores, and their own line. Manufactured in Brooklyn, New York.

https://www.greenfieldclothiers.com/

2. Brooks Brothers. They make their own ties in their Long Island City factory, and some of their shirts in their Garland, North Carolina factory.


----------



## Cardinals5

TradMichael said:


> You've just made me realize that I don't know who has manufactured a number of my jackets.
> 
> Andover Shop suits, cashmere patch coats, trousers (https://theandovershop.com/)
> 
> Reyn Spooner aloha shirts, jackets (https://www.reyns.com/)
> 
> Southern Proper ties, bowties & belts (https://www.southernproper.com/)
> Undoubtedly more in this blast from the past: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56360


As far as I know, all the Andover Shop stuff is rebranded and the offerings from Southern Proper/Southern Tide, etc., are made overseas - they advertise themselves as "Southern" and the Southern Tide founder is from Greenville, but nothing on their websites indicates where they were made suggesting "imported". Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this as I don't have any Andover Shop goods or Souther Proper/Tide polos.



swb120 said:


> To the extent that their 1818 and Golden Fleece suits and OCBD shirts are made in the US, I would include Brooks Brothers.


I'll add BB to the suitings and shirtmakers section - I knew about the Garland factory, but felt the preponderance of the BB's offerings were coming from abroad.


----------



## Coleman

BB Makers ties are U.S. made also, but I kind of like the idea of banishing BB (because they do have so many imported products).


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> BB Makers ties are U.S. made, also, but I kind of like the idea of banishing BB (because they do have so many imported products).


^^ :icon_smile_big: pretty funny. I've included them because they're still a trad favorite and left Press as well.

I'll add work boots, etc., later tonight after checking their websites to see which ones are really made in USA.

Any suggestions about accessories (cufflinks, collar pins, belt buckles) made in the US?


----------



## dwebber18

I'm quite positive that Redwing is 100% USA, and I think Wolverine is as well. I know there are a few others like Minnetonka, Chippewah, and others, but ofcourse not all are tradly in nature. BB also has their luxury line of shirts still made in NC if I remember correctly; wish I could pick one up in clearance


----------



## Coleman

Hey, maybe someday they can be Trad's Prodigal Son (BB that is). :idea:


----------



## goplutus

Lee Allison Ties - www.leeallison.com

New Balance Shoes (not all, but the 983 is) - https://www.newbalance.com/products/MR993/


----------



## Youngster

Both of these are also US made.

https://www.pointerbrand.com/

I think we will have to raid ACL's list. It's pretty good, but still not perfect


----------



## swb120

Has anyone heard of these guys or purchased one of their ties or other offerings?
https://www.southernproper.com/

I have been tempted to buy a tie on occasion, but haven't yet done so.


----------



## dwebber18

Youngster said:


> Both of these are also US made.
> 
> https://www.pointerbrand.com/
> 
> I think we will have to raid ACL's list. It's pretty good, but still not perfect


Can't believe I forgot Pointer, I used to go to college in Bristol, TN where those are made.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

TradMichael said:


> Does Southwick make their 1818 & Golden Fleece suits? I was peeved a few months ago after ordering some undershirts from them, labeled Made in USA, only to have them arrive as coming from Cambodia or somewhere. I called in and they did offer a refund (and seemed to suggest that this was an issue for a lot of people). The new catalog will list them as "Imported." (AFAIK, undergarments in general are an Overseas Thing now.)


The GF suits are made by Martin Greenfield at his plant, which is in Brooklyn (IIRC).

BB _bought_ Southwick and moved it from MA into a state-of-the-art factory in nearby RI so they would have a US supplier for their bread-and-butter suits. I suspect that after Hartz-Oakloom in Frederick, MD, went OOB a few years back, Signor del Vecchio realized that he needed to act to guarantee that Brooks could keep selling American-made suits. So he did.

Brooks also makes all of its must-iron Luxury and GF dress shirts--not just the OCBDs--in Garland, NC. (Non-irons in all ranges are made in Malaysia.)

Nearly all BB ties are made in Long Island City, NY.

The 'Country Club' mercerized undershirts (my favorites) used to be made in Canada; now they are made in Thailand. I don't own any of the Thai-made ones, so cannot comment on quality.


----------



## Commander Caractacus Pott

Cardinals5 said:


> I didn't forget Redwing, White's Boots, Chippewa, or Wolverine, but wasn't sure whether there was broad enough appeal among trads to include them. What says the general consensus?


I would give that a yes. And perhaps include Gokey.


----------



## Cardinals5

Youngster said:


> Both of these are also US made.
> 
> https://www.pointerbrand.com/
> 
> I think we will have to raid ACL's list. It's pretty good, but still not perfect


Thanks for these ^^ - I did raid ACL's list, but he's got a lot of stuff in there unsuitable for our collective style.


----------



## Youngster

You are right, much of his list is not compatible with the trad look. However, here are some more you missed that should still be trad:

https://www.geierglove.com/
https://wileybelts.com/

https://duluthpack.com/
https://www.portcanvas.com/

Also, though they are not on the his list:

https://www.stormykromer.com/
https://www.stetsonhat.com/
https://www.baileyhats.com/

Also, I would vote for the inclusion of some of those boots on the list, especially RedWings and Gokey.


----------



## boatshoe

Look away for one second and people are sneaking in workwear.


----------



## Cardinals5

boatshoe said:


> Look away for one second and people are sneaking in workwear.


Yeah, I was trying to keep this to things representative of our general style and put in a few boot companies since there seems to be a growing group among us who likes rustic footwear, but I'll not be adding companies like Carhartt whatever their bonafides.


----------



## Youngster

I agree that we ought to stay away from pure workwear. I personally feel, however, that it is slightly untradly to reject rough clothing all together. Yardwork, hunting and fishing are all fairly tradly pastimes, and I prefer to do such things while wearing American made boots and clothing. I think that L.L. Bean's continued relevance proves that there is some rugged aspect to the idea of tradlyness.


----------



## Cardinals5

Youngster said:


> I agree that we ought to stay away from pure workwear. I personally feel, however, that it is slightly untradly to reject rough clothing all together. Yardwork, hunting and fishing are all fairly tradly pastimes, and I prefer to do such things while wearing American made boots and clothing. I think that L.L. Bean's continued relevance proves that there is some rugged aspect to the idea of tradlyness.


Absolutely agree and that's why I included many of your great suggestions, especially those I had never heard of (e.g. Duluth Pack [even though I grew up in MN ]). Carhartt and Pointer Brand were the two I debated and decided to reject unless an advocate turns up to support them.


----------



## boatshoe

There must be more accessory companies manufacturing in the US.

Nevermind: Didn't see Youngster's post.


----------



## Youngster

I actually would advocate for pointer. I'm wearing a pair of their pants now and I like them quite a bit. While they are no substitute for Bills, their ducks serve the same purpose as many casual casual pants sold by mountain khakis ans orvis, but much cheaper and US made. They also sell jeans cheaper than most levi's, and I know a fair number of us wear jeans, even if we don't admit it here. They even have corduroy collared barn coats! They make practical clothing at very low prices and stay domestic. You can get all the knockabout clothes a trad would need, all traditionally styled, all US made, and all at prices competitve with Sears. There is nothing more trad than good value for the price. It would be better if some of the new guys knew that they had Pointer as an option instead of mexico made levi's at the mall, or expensive-but-still-imported orvis wares.
Carhartt on the other hand, ought to be left out. They are far more "wokwear" to the point where wearing more than one piece can make you look like a construction worker. Regardless, it is actually very hard to find the U.S. made stuff in practice, as the majority of Carhartt is now made in Mexico.

Edit- I would also like to add that pointer is one of the last places to buy a USA made barn coat () Not only that, but it beats the proce on beans imported version.
I would also like to recommend wolverine for pruning, especially if we don't want too much workwear. The standard range is only "assembled in the usa," which implies a lower percentage of actual US content. Also of those USA models, none are welted, making them a far less trad choice in boot. Finally, from what I can tell, several of the 1,000 mile collection may also be imported. Note that these are marked imported: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...7&cmCat=cat000000cat000470cat000550cat6750735
Although I find the flagship 1,000 mile boot quite handsome, I think that they are an overpriced attempt to cash in on "Americana." While USA made always makes me happy, I think that it is more trad to buy real workboots than fashionable ones that are too expensive to actually do any work in.


----------



## Sam Hober

Patrick06790 said:


> .......
> And I think the Hobers in Thailand should get an honorable mention as David is a Yank - www.samhober.com ......


*Patrick,*

Thank you for thinking of us.

For the record we are and have been a 100% American owned company for 50 years. Primarily in New York, New Jersey and Colorado for in-house clothing making.

Although in the past when the American clothing industry was much larger we used factories in North Carolina and other southern states.


----------



## M. Charles

Sam Hober said:


> *Patrick,*
> 
> Thank you for thinking of us.
> 
> For the record we are and have been a 100% American owned company for 50 years. Primarily in New York, New Jersey and Colorado for in-house clothing making.
> 
> Although in the past when the American clothing industry was much larger we used factories in North Carolina and other southern states.


I didn't realize this. I thought all of your stuff was made now in Thailand.


----------



## Sam Hober

M. Charles said:


> I didn't realize this. I thought all of your stuff was made now in Thailand.


Yes, you are correct,we do currently make all of our ties, pocket squares, scarves etc in our Bangkok workshop, and we still are a 100% American owned and operated company.

We also have a design studio in an old stone building in the south of France about 45 minutes east of Avignon.

We stopped working in New York and New Jersey a long time ago and left Colorado just over 2 years ago. But we are still 100% American in ownership management and spirit. Which is why we are very happy to make classic American ties.

Our fabrics are from many different countries.


----------



## Mazama

dwebber18 said:


> I'm quite positive that Redwing is 100% USA, and I think Wolverine is as well. I know there are a few others like Minnetonka, Chippewah, and others, but ofcourse not all are tradly in nature. BB also has their luxury line of shirts still made in NC if I remember correctly; wish I could pick one up in clearance


Only a very small percentage of Red Wing brand boots/shoes are still made in the U.S. and the same goes for the others you mention (if indeed they still make anything in the U.S.)

Woolrich is listed as an American manufacturer but they make almost no clothing in the U.S. and most of what they do make in the U.S. is only sold in Europe except for what ends up in their outlet store. Woolrich's wool quality is abysmal (recycled Chinese army blanket?). Anyone who wants Woolrich style woolen garments that are made in the U.S. from reasonably good fabric needs to check out Bemidji Woolen Mills.


----------



## Cardinals5

Mazama said:


> Woolrich is listed as an American manufacturer but they make almost no clothing in the U.S. and most of what they do make in the U.S. is only sold in Europe except for what ends up in their outlet store. Woolrich's wool quality is abysmal (recycled Chinese army blanket?). Anyone who wants Woolrich style woolen garments that are made in the U.S. from reasonably good fabric needs to check out Bemidji Woolen Mills.


I'm not sure of the exact difference, but you'll notice I listed "Woolrich Woolen Mills" instead of "Woolrich" - there are two different websites. Woolrich Woolen Mills, which has a strong following among the streetwear crowd is, as far as I know, all made in the US (and more expensive than their regular lines). There are special designers working for Woolrich Woolen Mills (e.g. Daiki Suzuki). "Woolrich Woolen Mills" is clearly trying to tap into the Engineered Garments market. "Gitman Bros. Vintage" is also tapping into the same upscale "streetwear" market with their new shirtings.

For example, the Tahoe Upland Jacket by Woolrich Woolen Mills is made in the US ($425)








as is the new chambray raglan shirt ($185)









"Gitman Bros. Vintage" ($156!!!)


----------



## jph712

Youngster said:


> Both of these are also US made.
> 
> https://www.pointerbrand.com/
> 
> I think we will have to raid ACL's list. It's pretty good, but still not perfect


If you are looking for USA made denim jeans, while not trad in style, look no further than Diamond Gusset jeans. (I do own a pair and they are a very well made product and thier sizes run true, unlike the now foreign mad Levis)
https://www.gussetjeans.com/made_in_usa/

Here is a cut and paste from that site:
*100% Made in the USA for 21 Years*

The origins of Diamond Gusset Jeans:

Denim from American Cotton Growers™ (all over Southeast USA)
Buttons and burrs from Kentucky and Tennessee
Thread from Nashville
Hang Tags and Labels from Tennessee
Pocketing from Mississippi
Leatherette Patch from Atlanta
Sewn together in the Georgia mountains
Stonewashed in Georgia
The Hall cousins are the original inventors and owners of Diamond Gusset Jeans. Lifelong southerners, the Halls live in Tennessee, near Nashville where they operate Diamond Gusset. The hang tag on classic Diamond Gusset Jeans features a picture of the founders' ancestors.


----------



## thefancyman

PJC in NoVa said:


> The 'Country Club' mercerized undershirts (my favorites) used to be made in Canada; now they are made in Thailand. I don't own any of the Thai-made ones, so cannot comment on quality.


I don't know if you've tried the Supima cotton undershirts but they are still made in Canada and for a little more than the price of one Country Club undershirt you can get a pack of three.
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=WHITE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## katon

USA-made from Newberry Knitting, if you're itching for that old L.L. Bean look.  There's some nylon in their gloves (for washability, most likely) if you're concerned about synthetics.

Also Union House athletic shirts, if that is your undershirt of choice. Maybe City Boxers?

Union Line apparently makes polo shirts (#10912)... don't know what the body length is like, though. Also a cotton jacket that looks suspiciously like a McGregor Drizzler knock-off (#30879), although the description of the lining makes me think synthetic.

On a related note, has anybody seen the San Antonio Shoes penny loafer in person?


----------



## Cardinals5

katon said:


> On a related note, has anybody seen the San Antonio Shoes penny loafer in person?


I remembered that a couple of people have mentioned owning SAS loafers and giving them positive remarks so I checked the search function for "SAS loafers" and it appears Doctor Damage and Srivats both have (or had?) SAS loafers and like them very much and stating that in real life the leather is much better than what appears in the website photos. You might PM Doctor Damage directly for comments.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

thefancyman said:


> I don't know if you've tried the Supima cotton undershirts but they are still made in Canada and for a little more than the price of one Country Club undershirt you can get a pack of three.
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=WHITE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


Thanks for the tip. I haven't tried them. I'm a big fan of mercerization, however, so they'd have to be really nice (i.e., a lot nicer than the ordinary nonmercerized Champion undershirts I can pick up at Marshall's or Syms for next to nothing) to get me to switch.

Fortunately I stocked up on the mercerized, Canadian-made BB shirts (v-necks and tanks) during the big Boxing Day 'extra discount' sale a few years back and still have a bunch of unworn ones in reserve.


----------



## eris

Just made my first order here: https://www.sweatshirtsusa.com/


----------



## TradMichael

Cardinals5 said:


> Absolutely agree and that's why I included many of your great suggestions, especially those I had never heard of (e.g. Duluth Pack [even though I grew up in MN ]). Carhartt and Pointer Brand were the two I debated and decided to reject unless an advocate turns up to support them.


Anyone mention Weinbrenner yet? I like a lot of the Fleet Farm country boots . Not all Weinbrenner boots are Made in USA, but the nice thing is they publish a list of the ones that are. As for Carhartt, last time I was in a TSC I was surprised at how much of the stuff (Carhartt & otherwise), came from Mexico and places further. None of it was close to trad anyway, or even classic farm workwear ... it was all Dale Earnhart tees and the like.


----------



## TradMichael

thefancyman said:


> I don't know if you've tried the Supima cotton undershirts but they are still made in Canada and for a little more than the price of one Country Club undershirt you can get a pack of three.
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=WHITE&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


Not anymore they aren't. The web site still says Canada but I assure you they come from Thailand now. What's more, back in December of last year a customer service rep had told me that they'd been getting "a lot of complaints" about that. It's a shame they haven't updated the site because that would take all of what, five seconds? I would love to see a source here, btw, for US-made undergarments. Is there one?

I chuckled at Coleman's suggestion of removing BB altogether and I have to say that for a moment I practically agreed with the idea. Yes, BB are the grandaddies of the whole show and still have some American-made products, but how much and for how long? I do know they bought Southwick a few years ago ... if anything that makes me worry for Southwick. I know they still make some OCBDs & ties here, and I _want_ to love them, but every time I deal with them now there is always just a little disappointment, a little less of what they used to be. Looked at the latest catalog the other day and to me it felt like they were continuing to morph into some gigantic mass-market thing that is no different from the new Land's End, or J Crew, or anything else at the mall. They're just not as good as they were, and probably much better than they ever _will_ be.


----------



## TradMichael

Cardinals5 said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this as I don't have any Andover Shop goods or Souther Proper/Tide polos.


All of the AS patch items (jackets, trousers, scarves, bags) are still made in their tailor shop. I don't know what else is (if anything), and am curious to know myself.


----------



## Cardinals5

TradMichael said:


> I would love to see a source here, btw, for US-made undergarments. Is there one?
> 
> 
> 
> I put O'Connells under the accessories section as selling American-made t-shirts, boxers, etc. I'm not sure of their source, but they might be an option.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your contributions and suggestions on some great American clothing. I'm now locked out of my original posting so can't update the list anymore, but if you come across something I missed, please post the name and url in this thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## TradMichael

Band of Outsiders (https://bandofoutsiders.com) ...


----------



## Youngster

https://www.tombihn.com/

If we are being picky, how did this make the list? I was under the impression that synthetics disqualified an item as trad.

Also, I think the deal with RedWing is that RedWing Lifestyle is all US made, and almost all of the standard Redwings brand are US made. Worx by Redwings, however is all imported, and I think most of the irish setters are too. They also own Vasque, which are imported, and though I think a few of the nicer ones are Italian made, imported is imported. Thus, the main line is US made, but the other brands are not. You may want to make note of this.


----------



## Cardinals5

Youngster said:


> https://www.tombihn.com/
> 
> If we are being picky, how did this make the list? I was under the impression that synthetics disqualified an item as trad.


I put Tom Bihn in the list along with Red Oxx because both make excellent luggage for trads who pack too many clothes when travelling :icon_smile_wink: Honestly, I thought both Red Oxx and Tom Bihn represent great values for great products in their respective field and didn't consider whether nylon was or wasn't "trad". As with all such lists, especially with one person adding or removing names, there are going to be glaring omissions and unusual inclusions. Let's just say the initial list is the "Cardinals5" list of American manufacturers, but the rest of the thread belongs to everyone to include what they wish.


----------



## Youngster

Understood. I was hoping that we could get a mod to sticky this to serve as a buyers guide for the new guys. US made stuff can be so hard to find, and a good list would really facilitate that. Little guys like leatherman ltd can't afford advertising and I think we, as trads, have a call to help keep them afloat. If American companies are to stay around it will have to be a grassroots movement to keep them alive until things get better. Believe me, I understand how the prevailing economic climate is making it harder and harder to do business in America. But there is still hope that that will change soon, and I hope that when US manufacture is truly viable again, there will still be some old guard left to lead the way.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Absolutely agree, Youngster. I, too, hope there will always be viable American manufactuerers of quality goods and our patronage is absolutely necessary to keep them afloat. 

If we want to sticky this thead, someone other than me will have to PM AlanC, Jovan, or another mod and ask them to sticky it into the Hall of Fame threads sticky. It'll never be stickied onto the main board because there's limited space there.


----------



## PJC in NoVa

I believe that Keys & Lockwood ties, which are available through O'Connells and www.mensapparel.com, are made in North Carolina.


----------



## TradMichael

^^Done.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks, TradMichael - I see Alan has added the thread to the Hall of Fame Thread stickies. While I realize everyone can't purchase American-made products all the time, hopefully this will be a resource for us to consider some smaller makers and help them (and ourselves :devil find some quality goods. I know that in compiling the list I saw a number of items that I added to my to-buy list.


----------



## AldenPyle

Toyo Enterprises brands Buzz Rickson and Sugar Cane both make some nice stuff in the USA


----------



## philliefan

*Bills Khakis made in U.S.A.*

Cards, great list. FYI- Bills Khakis entire product line (pants, 5-pockets, shorts, woven shirts, knits, belts, sportcoats, and outerwear) are ALL manufactured in the U.S.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I'm pretty sure that Southern Proper is not made in the US. That being said, I'm very pleased with the quality of their polos and bows.


----------



## Youngster

I'm not sure of the tradness of this:
https://www.ramblersway.com/?utm_so...=ramblersway&gclid=CPfequODsqACFRkcawodsCFQUA

It's an eco-friendly, made in USA wool long-john company. My grandpa wore wool long johns and these sure are tradder than technical base layers. I think they bear inclusion.


----------



## Cardinals5

Youngster said:


> I'm not sure of the tradness of this:
> https://www.ramblersway.com/?utm_so...=ramblersway&gclid=CPfequODsqACFRkcawodsCFQUA
> 
> It's an eco-friendly, made in USA wool long-john company. My grandpa wore wool long johns and these sure are tradder than technical base layers. I think they bear inclusion.


I've never worn long johns, even when living in Minnesota and North Dakota, but those do look quite nice and sound comfortable. I'd say an excellent inclusion - and probably a lot more flexible than a union suit.


----------



## Scott Anderson

*The American List*

https://www.acontinuouslean.com/

This is a great list of American Made products and cool site too


----------



## Youngster

Scott Anderson said:


> https://www.acontinuouslean.com/
> 
> This is a great list of American Made products and cool site too


We already got everything relevant from that list. That said, I got some more:

https://www.camapp.com/cotton.cgi
https://www.beaglewear.com/store/index.html?action=browse
https://www.wintergreennorthernwear.com/


----------



## dmac

This is not a value judgment, but unless I am completely misreading his posts, the owner of Sam Hober ties has stated on this thread that none of his products are made in the US. Accordingly, it would be factually inaccurate to include that company on this list and I propose that it be removed.


----------



## katon

Grass Court - laying it on a little thick, but U.S. made. Supposedly their polo shirts aren't bad.
- Primarily deals in custom shirts, but some RTW stuff too. The fora seem to like CEGO boxers.


----------



## katon

Brown & Church - Neckties.
Dehner Boot Company - Custom shoes and boots.
Henry Miller - Belts. Made by an Amish leathershop in Pennsylvania.
Highland Belt & Shoe Company - Belts and shoes, made in Maine. Related to Alden somehow?
Lean On Me - Canes and walking sticks. Made in Maine.
Louisiana Alligator Leather Company - Alligator belts and accessories.


----------



## Beefeater

https://www.croakies.com/

https://www.randolphusa.com/


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

PJC in NoVa said:


> I believe that Keys & Lockwood ties, which are available through O'Connells and www.mensapparel.com, are made in North Carolina.


Indeed they are. I have one I bought early in 09 and it was made in USA, and one i bought in '07, also made in USA. They put out some good regimental stripe ties, and the stripes slant the "correct" direction per the English style, as opposed to the direction brought to the US by BB.


----------



## katon

MacRostie Leathers - Boots, moccasins, blucher mocs. Made in Minnesota.
Itasca Moccasin - Moccasins. Also made in Minnesota.
Footskins - Moccasins. Lots of moccasins in Minnesota...
- Moccasins. Made in Wyoming.
Carl Dyer's - Moccasins and blucher mocs. Made in Indiana.


----------



## katon

Bartlett Yarns - Sweaters, cardigans, mittens, hats, socks, and yarn. Made in Maine of "mule spun" wool.
Crescent Down Works - Goose down filled outerwear, made in Washington. (Does copies of the old Eddie Bauer Skyliner jacket)
- More goose down filled outerwear, made in Washington.
Lost Worlds - Copies of old Willis & Geiger hunting & safari clothing. Made in New York.


----------



## Cardinals5

Those are all nice finds, katon, especially Barlett Yarns.


----------



## Welton'82

Madeleine Finn shirts are made in the US of A. https://www.madeleinefinn.com/index.htm


----------



## katon

Beefeater said:


> https://www.randolphusa.com/


Along with sunglasses, they sell U.S. made frames for prescription eyeglasses, including P-3s.  Good call, Beefeater!


----------



## katon

Northland Woolens - Specializes in recycled patch wool winter accessories (gloves, scarves, mittens, hats, etc). Made in Minnesota.

Golden Touch Naturals - Specializes in alpaca wool winter accessories. (No overcoat liners, sadly.) Made in Massachusetts.

Artex Knitting Mills - Made in New Jersey. Slim pickings (they mostly deal in synthetics) but they do make mohair scarves and wool knit ties. (They may be wholesalers, though... anyone know?)

Bob Goodman & Co. - Neckties, made in New York (or maybe it's New Jersey?). Dann stocks some wider (3 3/4") solid repps and regimentals by them.

English Sportswear - Wholesale only, sadly. (Do they have a web presence?) Makes embroidered trousers in Lynbrook, New York.

- Also wholesale only, I think. Old-school neckties, some made in the U.S., some in Italy. Interesting if you're curious about and regimentals and , as they have a bunch of them illustrated on the website.


----------



## Pugin

Add Pierrepont Hicks to the US tie makers:


----------



## dawgvet

I would like to add a newer company, Goodhew, that make some equisite wool/blend socks. They are based in Chattanooga, TN and manufacture in NC.
Regards,
Jedidiah


----------



## charlie500

*
*

Kenneth Gordon Dress Shirts:

"When Hurricaine Katrina devastated their city and manufacturing facility, the owners of Kenneth Gordon _could_ have cut and run- taking the opportunity to move to cheap, exploitive, overseas labor. But they took the higher path. Keeping all their employees on the payroll and benefits plan, they got back into their plant as soon as possible and brought anyone back who wanted to return... Now _that's_ responsible business!"

*"Big Changes Bad and Good:*_
The Bad:_ Kenneth Gordon could not make it post-Katrina New Orleans, and, after 2 years back, they sold themselves.
_The Good:_ Gitman Bros. bought KG- a union manufacturer in Pennsylvania, so we can continue to offer their products.
_The Conclusion:_ A slightly smaller line of fabulous Union-Made in the US dress shirts, with an entire 2nd in-stock line, as well as custom line, to be added soon from Gitman."

https://www.justiceclothing.com/thereis/justice/kgordon


----------



## ada8356

Very nice list. Thank you.


----------



## Montague

I recently bought a navy cotton casual coat from www.americansuitstore.com, coat was made by Hardwick Clothes, a manufacturer in Tennessee that is still owned by the original family. Interesting history of Hardwick on the web page, https://bit.ly/ltxVW4


----------



## Cardinals5

Stopped into Rush Wilson, the local "trad" shop today, and discovered a new Made-in-USA brand of socks. They're called Boardroom Socks () and are manufactured in North Carolina. The website only has black right now, but the store was carrying the midnight blue (darker than Brooks' navy socks) and the gray.


----------



## tocqueville

Sterlingwear. If navy peacoats aren't trad, I don't know what is.


----------



## Jovan

Good thread, this.


----------



## sargeantpepper

What about Rancourt Shoes? https://www.rancourtandcompany.com/


----------



## sbdivemaster

sargeantpepper said:


> What about Rancourt Shoes? https://www.rancourtandcompany.com/


Glad someone added them!

I saw City Boxers, but I didn't see Uglies anywhere on the thread. She'll beg you to take 'em off...


----------



## DavidW

Cardinals5 mentioned Boardroom Socks a while back. I bought some and they are excellent. Well made of a good blend of wool and nylon with a firm and not-too-fuzzy finish (what I don't like about Pantherella). They feel a lot like J Press socks and may be their manufacturer. They washed well, though can't say about shrinkage since I don't put socks in the dryer. Great price, free shipping and arrived about 72 hours after I ordered. I will get more as needed.


----------



## Walter Denton

Those sweaters from Bartlett Yarns look quite tempting.


----------



## RiceGradTrad

*Additions*

Accesories/luggage:
Mulholland Brothers
Galco from Phoenix (mostly military and law enforcement holsters, etc, but does do some sport shooting stuff (*warning - may be hazardous to the blood pressure of lefties*!)
luggage - my garment bag and fishing vest are top notch and indestuctible, does wallets, etc. too - but most "clothing" other than the purer sporting stuff is made overseas, sadly T Anthony from NYC is no longer US Made (and French is out of business).

Shoes: glad Rancourt finally got a nod (Brooks now carries a few, and Polo Ralph Lauren has them make a few of theirs), and I'd add (at the very high end) Perry Ercolino from the Philadelphia area (full bespoke; Andy did a whole write up a while back)

Socks: just got some US Made Gold Toes for Christmas, but you'll probably need to check label by label

love my first pair of Corbin trousers - bought at Wright & Simon in Wilmington, DE - a great old school men's store with great service, tailoring, and carries several brands mentioned earlier - H Freeman, Hickey Freeman, Bill's Khakis, etc.

Happy new year - and let's make it a better one for US manufacturers!


----------



## sbdivemaster

RiceGradTrad said:


> Happy new year - and let's make it a better one for US manufacturers!


Agreed! And, a Happy New Year to all here at AAAC!


----------



## Cowtown

[/QUOTE]
Happy new year - and let's make it a better one for US manufacturers![/QUOTE]

I agree. I do try to seek out US manufactured items whenever possible.


----------



## AlfaNovember

Tough Traveler in Schenectady, NY makes nylon luggage, backpacks, and child carriers. I grew up nearby, and they've served me well from the blackboard jungle to the Amazonian jungle.


----------



## brozek

Was just going to suggest Rancourt, but I see they've been covered now, so I'll add Fish Creek Moccasin Works (Door County, WI) and Oak Street Bootmakers (loafers, made in Chicago from Horween leather).

For bags, I didn't see Wm J Mills, Beckel, Duluth Pack, or Frost River, all of which make classic duffels and totes in canvas and leather. For higher-end bags, Mitchell Leather, and J.W. Hulme. Archival Clothing is a good source for US-made bags too, and they carry Columbiaknit sweatshirts. (*Update*: I see I missed a section at the bottom of the original post, which has a lot of these!)

*2nd update:* I forgot and Left Field! Both make fantastic pants, and a wide range of shirts, and both companies do their production in NYC (Brooklyn, I believe).

Buying from this thread - and _only _this thread - would make a pretty great New Year's resolution, eh? Look at this variety. Other than the cost, it wouldn't really be that much of a hassle. I'm going to give it some serious thought. If I decided to go for it, would anyone else be interested in joining me?


----------



## tigerpac

Grahame Fowler --- https://grahamefowler.com/

Store in NYC that also sells online. Their dress shirts, sweaters and some various other items are made in the USA. They also stock some White's boots. (As well as English-made Trickers)

Fantastic store with British Charm but a wonderful collection of great pieces.


----------



## DownSouth

Need to add www.allamericankhakis.com to the list for trousers/shorts Their khakis are identical to Bill's (maybe even made these for Bills, not sure) at about 2/3's the price. Also sold thru beautiesltd.com . Fabric and styling are outstanding. Made in Georgia.


----------



## Eric W S

DownSouth said:


> Need to add www.allamericankhakis.com to the list for trousers/shorts Their khakis are identical to Bill's (maybe even made these for Bills, not sure) at about 2/3's the price. Also sold thru beautiesltd.com . Fabric and styling are outstanding. Made in Georgia.


Bill's does not outsource production to other firms. They make everything they sell.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Thank you, that is very good to know. Now that I know that they have nothing to do with Bill's I would consider purchasing a pair.


----------



## firedancer

Eric W S said:


> Bill's does not outsource production to other firms. They make everything they sell.


This may be true for their khakis.

Very doubtful about everything else, to shirts, wovens, OCBDs, belts, Leather Bombers , etc.

They only have one ( smallish) factory and 20 employees.

I'm sure outsourcing to other domestic firms is alive and well at Bill's!


----------



## DownSouth

Eric W S said:


> Bill's does not outsource production to other firms. They make everything they sell.


I doubt they manufacture all the Bills products on the market with 20 employees.


----------



## Tempest

This post here discovered a fine source of American made embroidered chinos, corduroy, flannel, and madras pants. They can be ordered without embroidery too!
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...at-aren-t-made-in-China&p=1472431#post1472431
https://www.apparelbyssew.com/


----------



## bigwordprof

Funny, I was thinking of this right before I saw this post. I have purchased a pair of green pants from them through ebay (embroidered with a single shamrock above the back pocket) and custom-made chino pants and shorts embroidered with bow ties and koalas, respectively. The quality is great and the customization is, to me, a great personal touch. The prices are also reasonable, as embroidered trousers of any kind (not even counting that they are custom made with your choice of graphic) are hard to find for under $100.


----------



## linklaw

Eric W S said:


> Bill's does not outsource production to other firms. They make everything they sell.


I have a Bills Foreman Jacket that is labeled "Cockpit USA". Made for Bills by another manufacturer.


----------



## Tilton

Don't know if anyone has posted this one yet: Columbiaknit https://www.usa-wear.com/ostore/

Orvis sells their rugby shirts (at a significant markup!) and they're very nice. Back in my college days, the boys and I used to order their practice jerseys for <$30. Ugly as sin, but tougher than nails and perfect for getting muddied and bloodied.

More recently, I've purchased a hobnail sweatshirt from them and it is excellent. I'll be picking up one of the ribknit crew necks soon as well. Prices are pretty nice as well.


----------



## ASH

Love the list, for Mocs, I will also add Rancourt


----------



## crispyfresh

Tilton said:


> Don't know if anyone has posted this one yet: Columbiaknit https://www.usa-wear.com/ostore/
> 
> Orvis sells their rugby shirts (at a significant markup!) and they're very nice. Back in my college days, the boys and I used to order their practice jerseys for <$30. Ugly as sin, but tougher than nails and perfect for getting muddied and bloodied.
> 
> More recently, I've purchased a hobnail sweatshirt from them and it is excellent. I'll be picking up one of the ribknit crew necks soon as well. Prices are pretty nice as well.


Just when i thought i had it all figured out, you went and posted a EXCELLENT source for gear im looking for. American made on top of it all. Thanx.


----------



## frydeswide

Thanks for reviving the thread. It is interesting and useful.


----------



## Congresspark

The Ideal Cap Company


----------



## DoghouseReilly

crispyfresh said:


> Just when i thought i had it all figured out, you went and posted a EXCELLENT source for gear im looking for. American made on top of it all. Thanx.


This is true. I bought a few rugbys from them a couple years back. They will make you a custom one for $5; I got tall sleeves on a small shirt. Well worth it. Great shirts.


----------



## tradlover

Torino Leather Co., based in New Orleans, very nice stuff and majority of their stuff is made in the U.S.

www.torinoleather.com/


----------

